# Avon lathe - id and valuation



## Mike.S (13 Aug 2015)

I'm trying to assist someone who was a cabinet maker, specialising in furniture restoration (apprenticed in the 1950s) who now, due to ill-health, is no longer able to use his lathe and wishes to dispose of it and many other tools. I'm not a turner so have negligible knowledge about lathes, hence this request for help.

The remants of the label show it to be an Avon (Tyme Avon?) and is said to have a 48" bed. Here it is (ignore the grinder sitting on it!):







and close ups (the turning chisels in the background will also be sold off - most appeared to be Sorby made):











Can anyone help me to identify it or at least point me in the right direction to look for any key features to do so. Some indication of likely value would also be welcome.

Edit to add: There's a separate box containing a dozen+ circular plates said to belong to the lathe.


----------



## Bigbud78 (13 Aug 2015)

Its a Tyme Avon yes, they dont fetch much TBH. I have the cub a smaller model and picked it up for a song.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/tyme/

This one went for £40 !! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Avon-Tyme-Woo ... 3cfc414336 but there are some that went for £100 mark in very good condition. Id say with the chucks you'd prob get £75 to 100.

Turning tools, depends if there HSS or not to there worth. If you end up helping sell and go through here give me a shout on the chisels and any callipers ect  I wouldn't sell it as a full job lot as you'll make more splitting it IMO


----------



## Bigbud78 (13 Aug 2015)

Oh and is there any turning blanks


----------



## Mike.S (13 Aug 2015)

Bigbud78":11jokjet said:


> Oh and is there any turning blanks



A handfull, like these:











and











Sorry, I'm not good at wood id.


----------



## Mike.S (13 Aug 2015)

Bigbud78":2mq6yu4e said:


> Turning tools, depends if there HSS or not to there worth. If you end up helping sell and go through here give me a shout on the chisels and any callipers ect  I wouldn't sell it as a full job lot as you'll make more splitting it IMO



I've got to inspect things again but the two turning chisels I looked at cursorily they were Sorby HSS.

Thanks for your help on the lathe.

Sample pics of _some_ of what's available are available on my Photobucket album.


----------



## Rhossydd (13 Aug 2015)

Yes, it's a Tyme Avon, originally sold in about 1985.
Although not rusty it doesn't look in very good condition with the paint spills etc.
As Bigbud78 says they don't command particularly high prices as they're quite old now and it's obscure headstock thread makes getting extras for it problematic compared to more modern lathes. Although they remain good solid lathes, I've got one and might be interested in this kit for spares.

The tools behind may be worth more than the lathe as they look like Sorby handles. If there's a box of other bits like a lathe chuck, faceplate, drill chuck and other extra rests that may also push the value up a bit.

I assume this is the stuff in Twickenham ?


----------



## dickm (14 Aug 2015)

Seriously underrated lathe, the Avon, IMHO. But that doesn't increase the value.


----------



## Mike.S (14 Aug 2015)

Dick

Noted. Slightly off at a tangent but you may recall helping me with antique chairs (thread here). Those chairs were reupholstered in the lathe owner's antique shop c.30 years ago. Small world.


----------



## minimad (15 Aug 2015)

I have one of these lathes and its a good 1st lathe to learn on ! The motor is still going strong and you can get a few spares for them if you look hard enough! 
Thread size is 3/4 16 tpi and 1mt .
If cleaned up and all parts are there you should get between £50 to £75 sell all the gouges and chucks one by one or in groups of three's for the best price !


----------



## Rhossydd (15 Aug 2015)

minimad":1t7rwnto said:


> Thread size is 3/4 16 tpi and 1mt


That's incorrect. The Avon has a 25mm 2mm thread headstock with a 2MT


----------



## minimad (16 Aug 2015)

Very odd my tyme avon has a 3/4 16tpi 
And 1mt ? Confirmed by charnwood woodworking 
Whats going on in tyme avon world !!!


----------



## Rhossydd (16 Aug 2015)

minimad":1gnz83cx said:


> Very odd my tyme avon has a 3/4 16tpi
> And 1mt ?


Sure it's a Tyme Avon ? like http://www.lathes.co.uk/tyme/ or http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/althea/tymelathes.htm
Toolpost also list the Avon with a 25mm x 2mm thread http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... chuck.html


> Confirmed by charnwood woodworking


Not sure why they should be an authority on Tyme lathes.


----------



## minimad (16 Aug 2015)

they are not but that's where I purchased the viper 3 chuck with the adapter !
unless someone changed it before I was given it but it seems a lot to do to a oldish lath
ive just tried to upload a pic for you but it keeps saying file to big ?


----------



## Rhossydd (16 Aug 2015)

Looking at the brochure at http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/althea/image ... nSpec1.jpg it looks like the 3/4" 1MT spindle was an additional non-standard option, so that's what you may have.
Your one is the first one I've read of with the non-standard spec.

Looking at the pictures of the OP lathe, I reckon it's a standard one with the 25mm thread and 2mt.


----------



## minimad (16 Aug 2015)

Wow dose that make more valuable lol i dont think so!!!!
Mine got tyme made in Bristol? 
Its been a good learning lathe for me !
I have just purchased charnwood 870 as it was on offer at charnwood woodworking .
I don't know to sell the tyme or keep it , it's hard letting your 1st baby go lol


----------



## dickm (17 Aug 2015)

Not surprisingly, I'd say keep it if you have the space! Still wonder occasionally if my Avon should have gone,


----------

